
What are the Business Intelligence tools and how to use them? - ped4enko
http://gbksoft.com/blog/what-are-the-business-intelligence-tools-and-how-to-use-them/?utm_source=news.ycombinator.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=post_link&utm_content=comment
======
ped4enko
Talking about business trends in 2017, everyone is buzzing about big data,
business intelligence, predictive analytics and other big words.

